

"Turns out my nephew is really good with computers, so we're going to give him the job" - edw519
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Nepotism-Trumps-Interview.aspx

======
thaumaturgy
I have no patience for this sort of thing.

Just yesterday a client's son called me out of the blue to ask me to forward
my client's website to his mac.com account, because he was taking over the
website.

I called up the client, who confirmed the transfer.

So, I called back the client's son and gave him the FTP username and password,
to which he said, "What's FTP? I've only ever used iWeb..."

Out of curiosity, I asked for the URL for the new design. It's in a sub-
directory of a mac.com member account, and the online store page comes up
blank. The contact form has been replaced with a mailto link with the client's
personal email address.

I wish them both the best of luck. In the unlikely event that they ask me to
clean up the mess later, I will refuse, and they'll end up paying a lot more
to someone else (I don't charge enough).

~~~
raganwald
That's what happens to people who prefer prestidigitation to honest
thaumaturgy.

~~~
thaumaturgy
I have discovered that if you slightly misspell prestidigitation while
Googling its definition, Google doesn't suggest the correct spelling. :-)

------
AndyKelley
Reading this article is like eating candy. It tastes good, but you get no
nutrition out of it.

~~~
menloparkbum
The dailyWTF stories without code samples always seem phony.

~~~
zenspider
what... the ones with VB code samples seem more legit? WTF isn't worth time

~~~
captain-m
Why not? The writing is pretty good and I always get a chuckle out of them.
It's worth my ten minutes a day.

------
fizx
+1 for a ban on stories from tdwtf.

------
Tamerlin
Something like this happened at a company I used to work for. Morale there is
quite low, now... after the 3rd round of layoffs.

